# Great endurance rider looking to ride



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Where are you located?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jmescal (Jul 13, 2012)

I am in south Jersey but willing to travel a bit.


DancingArabian said:


> Where are you located?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Ah that's a bit far. I know someone who boards where I am looking for an on-farm part-leaser for her Arab mare. (We're in Maryland)

Try checking out ACTHA or ECTRA and other groups like that. A lot of them have a classifieds section.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

whats your or your horses aerc number ?


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> whats your or your horses aerc number ?


If you search her last name in the Rider History on the AERC page, you can find her AERC record.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

didnt see her last name anywhere but see the record now. Only see one ride 3 years ago. But congradulations it was a completion at the Old Dominion.


----------

